# Adam Blampied exposes himself as a serial cheat.



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well good on him for realizing he has a problem and look to fixing it.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Who?


----------



## ellieg96 (Oct 25, 2017)

He's only admitting this now because he would have been outed otherwise. A shame really, I used to like him on WhatCulture and looked forward to this new project, but can't look at him the same as a presenter


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Takes a lot of guts to creep on girls on the internet and admit to it when people call you out. This man is a rat


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

The perfect response for me was found on FB:

‘The man calls out others, so now it's time to call him out. Don't accept his apology. Don't associate yourself with him. He's only come out because his hand has been forced & if his GF didn't find out/this had not of come out, he would've carried on doing it."


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923291450879733762


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So basically he used his fame to get inappropriate pictures from people, why is he being treated like some predator? 

‘The man calls out others, so now it's time to call him out. Don't accept his apology. Don't associate yourself with him. He's only come out because his hand has been forced & if his GF didn't find out/this had not of come out, he would've carried on doing it."

People these days have some faux holier than thou complex and are obsessed with being outraged with SOMETHING, ANYTHING.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Abisial said:


> So basically he used his fame to get inappropriate pictures from people, why is he being treated like some predator?
> 
> ‘The man calls out others, so now it's time to call him out. Don't accept his apology. Don't associate yourself with him. He's only come out because his hand has been forced & if his GF didn't find out/this had not of come out, he would've carried on doing it."
> 
> People these days have some faux holier than thou complex and are obsessed with being outraged with SOMETHING, ANYTHING.


some really cuckish replies.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

The only reason he admitted to it is he probably knew he was about to be exposed anyway. Surely since not long after one of the girls had started to tweet about it, posting the DMs of what went down and all of this. It was going to blow up in his face and honestly as much as he was my favorite of the group of people from WhatCulture and was excited to see what him and the others did with this new thing they was doing, this just made me really lose ton of respect for him. Hopefully he truly does get help cause he damn well needs it.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

I must confess to being a little confused. How does someone, who only has a modicum of _internet popularity_ - which has no bearing in the real world - develop an attitude problem like this? I assume, before all this nonsense, they would have known not to act this way. Didn't he realise it would end badly?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ive never liked that guy


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> I must confess to being a little confused. How does someone, who only has a modicum of _internet popularity_ - which has no bearing in the real world - develop an attitude problem like this? I assume, before all this nonsense, they would have known not to act this way. Didn't he realise it would end badly?


For some reason a lot of them never realize that. Like if you're even remotely famous in anyway you're going to get caught. I mean that being said you shouldn't do it famous or not, but you have to be a complete dumbass to do it if a lot of people know who you are. Like he could have very well just messed up his job pretty much. Plus now this could end up hurting the others who left WhatCulture with him to do this new project, so I feel bad for them that he could have very well screwed them over as well. Honestly I think idiots like this don't think, and think "oh it will be okay, I won't get caught."


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

What he did was terrible, but i think it's what happens going forward that will define him. If he learns and becomes a better person, good for him, if not, then he's just straight up a bad person IMO.

Not condoning what he did at all, it's shameful, but at least he did hold his hands up. He's gonna have to deal with the consequences now.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey, he has balls for admitting all this. However, dude is still a complete dick for doing that in the first place.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

https://twitter.com/SRbackwards/status/923280960766070789

whole thread exposing him.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

cheating is bad ofc its not that bothers me. its blampieds repeated feminist sjw preaching 

like catching a preacher in a brothel.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Badshah e Hind said:


> cheating is bad ofc its not that bothers me. its blampieds repeated feminist sjw preaching
> 
> like catching a preacher in a brothel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

hypocrisy exposed.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Haha, what the fuck? He asks adult women for nudes, they send them and people act like he's Jimmy Savile. He's been a shit to his girlfriend but that's between them.

The groveling apology is embarrassing.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> Haha, what the fuck? He asks adult women for nudes, they send them and people act like he's Jimmy Savile. He's been a shit to his girlfriend but that's between them.
> 
> The groveling apology is embarrassing.


agreed but the guy was promoting sjws and in them circles a cheating guy is basically jimmy saville. the testimony of a girl he asked nudes for is an absolute joke. like blampieds dm messages were like a gun to her head to send nudes.

n the messages of support are a joke too.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Badshah e Hind said:


> cheating is bad ofc its not that bothers me. its blampieds repeated feminist sjw preaching
> 
> like catching a preacher in a brothel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


This seems a familiar pattern, doesn't it? Do these people truly believe in the progressive political causes they publicly champion, or is it really as simple as them using it as a smokescreen to cover up what they're really doing?

It's this behaviour which makes me wary of almost anyone who loudly shouts about their beliefs. Nine times out of ten, it feels like they're doing so to hide something.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> This seems a familiar pattern, doesn't it? Do these people truly believe in the progressive political causes they publicly champion, or is it really as simple as them using it as a smokescreen to cover up what they're really doing?
> 
> It's this behaviour which makes me wary of almost anyone who loudly shouts about their beliefs. Nine times out of ten, it feels like they're doing so to hide something.


i think loads of these male "feminist allys" are just betas who cant get those girls normally so pretend to be progressive hoping one of them will have pity or drunk sex with them

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> This seems a familiar pattern, doesn't it? Do these people truly believe in the progressive political causes they publicly champion, or is it really as simple as them using it as a smokescreen to cover up what they're really doing?
> 
> It's this behaviour which makes me wary of almost anyone who loudly shouts about their beliefs. Nine times out of ten, it feels like they're doing so to hide something.


SJWs virtue signalling is exactly what u get from religious fundamentalists who extoll how great their faith is and condemn others i.e Gay people n on the weekends they are engaging in Gay activity on the DL. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Badshah e Hind said:


> i think loads of these male "feminist allys" are just betas who cant get those girls normally so pretend to be progressive hoping one of them will have pity or drunk sex with them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Even worse, we have seen them get exposed as abusive assholes and a few got exposed as pedophiles.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Badshah e Hind said:


> This whole male feminist ally seems to be a ploy to just get girls


Where the fuck have you been, fam? :heston


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

some real wet lettuces out there.





































Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So pretty much he's not really sorry and this apology shouldn't be taken seriously. 

Oh and cringe @ the post above me.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So pretty much he's not really sorry and this apology shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> Oh and cringe @ the post above me.


Blampieds a nob but my god. so sending a recording of you playin with your boobs thats your own fault love. he never had a gun to your head.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Badshah e Hind said:


> Blampieds a nob but my god. so sending a recording of you playin with your boobs thats your own fault love. he never had a gun to your head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I agree. Those women made a decision to send them those pics and they gotta live with that and take responsibility for that. I mean the fact that this guy had a girlfriend while doing this shit and then on top of that him apologizing for the world to see only because he was getting ready to be found out. If he really was sorry he'd apologize to his girl in private and make an effort to change going forward. He probably would've kept doing this had he not been exposed so he had no respect for his girl or women in general honestly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lotta love all the people giving Adam shit for asking for nude, what guy hasn't done that. He is a dick for cheating on his GF as for the asking for nude thing, its not like he put a gun to their heads. If the girls are stupid even to send them, they can't blame him for asking. He didnt hack their phones to get them either.

If a guy ask for nudes and you are offended just block him.

Ask any girl who has even been on a dating site, how many times do they get asked for nudes?


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lotta love all the people giving Adam shit for asking for nude, what guy hasn't done that. He is a dick for cheating on his GF as for the asking for nude thing, its not like he put a gun to their heads. If the girls are stupid even to send them, they can't blame him for asking. He didnt hack their phones to get them either.
> 
> If a guy ask for nudes and you are offended just block him.
> 
> Ask any girl who has even been on a dating site, how many times do they get asked for nudes?


100% agree. a guy schmoozin u to get nudes doesnt make u a victim. u still have the choice to press send. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

2 asumptions I don't get in here.

1-Him apologizing because he was about to get found out.
2-Feminism

The first one is just an assumption. We have no idea if he was about to get exposed or not. Of course since he did expose himself, someone may have been about to do it but by that logic, there was no way he could've apologized about this without getting called out for only apologizing because he was about to be exposed. Something we have no proof on.

Secondly, this isn't sexist or misogynist at all. Taking advantage of women is not sexist or misogynist. Like, what he did was assholey, but it ain't a gender discrimantion, prejudice and hatred issue at all.

Oh and WWE apologists who are laughing at him for him always calling out WWE and him now being called out himself can go fuck of. He's still right with most of what he says about WWE.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lotta love all the people giving Adam shit for asking for nude, what guy hasn't done that. He is a dick for cheating on his GF as for the asking for nude thing, its not like he put a gun to their heads. If the girls are stupid even to send them, they can't blame him for asking. He didnt hack their phones to get them either.
> 
> If a guy ask for nudes and you are offended just block him.
> 
> Ask any girl who has even been on a dating site, how many times do they get asked for nudes?


Yeah. The girls who made the real mistake are now blaming Blampied for their own mistake. No one forces you to send those nudes. Basic stuff.

But we are talking about wrestling fanbase so there are lot of jealous virgins who attack Blambied because he has gotten more attention from girls than most of them will ever get.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Laughable Chimp said:


> 2 asumptions I don't get in here.
> 
> 1-Him apologizing because he was about to get found out.
> 2-Feminism
> ...


he is a bellend for crying about Trump and going on womens march. n sayin vince is a dick for treating female wrestlers badly when clearly all this male feminist shtick from him was just to get pussy. if he never lectured fans on the womens revolution and how great it is.

i couldnt give 2 fucks if he cheated on his gf that shit happens all the time.

its the sanctimonious hypocrisy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Laughable Chimp said:


> 2 asumptions I don't get in here.
> 
> 1-Him apologizing because he was about to get found out.
> 2-Feminism
> ...


theres evidence of him sending DMs askin for nudes. 




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cheating on his girlfriend was a dick move. I admit that. But what did he do that was so vile? He asked for boobs. She's legal, it's not a crime. :shrug She wanted a shout-out for a little video. If he delivered, that's just a transaction.

It's not like Andy Signore chasing a woman through the offices with his pants around his ankles waving a dildo. He's an adult asking an adult for nudes and got them No harm done :shrug

Now if it comes out that he did something terrible and Weinstein-esque, yeah, call the cops.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not surprised at his hypocrisy, a lot of those feminist dudes are full of crap and will use any sort of "fame" to get women to do what they want. Also, he criticized What Culture for not being diverse enough then goes onto start a company entirely comprised of white dudes :lol


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't get it, barely 'famous' sex pest asks for nudes over social media, girls willingly send them and people are acting like he's Jimmy Saville :/

He's been a twat to his girlfriend and deserves everything he gets from her but what exactly is the outrage here, hes not exactly forced anyone? 

Am I gonna have to do an essay to apologies because I've asked a few tinder girls I've spoken to for nudes before? People need to learn from their mistakes sometimes and not be a victim about everything

He doesn't deserve credit for admitting hes a cheating idiot either, he got rumbled and tried to take control before someone else did


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

Stinger Fan said:


> I'm not surprised at his hypocrisy, a lot of those feminist dudes are full of crap and will use any sort of "fame" to get women to do what they want. Also, he criticized What Culture for not being diverse enough then goes onto start a company entirely comprised of white dudes [emoji38]


the type of person to harp on about diversity but doesnt have one real non white friend clown.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

And also I don't like that those girls blame their mental health for their own mistake. They try to act as weak and victims. Same time society says that girls should be viewed as powerful individuals. I don't see men blame their dic pics on mental health etc. Girls are weak in this regard. Simply their boob game was not good enough. That is the nature of the beast. You cannot anymore take back everything and blame it on mental health. You sent a pic and got caught simple as that. Mistake made. Don't blame Blampied.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Other than the cheating aspect I don’t see what he’s being demonized over. People send nudes to each other...it’s what they do. Apps like Snapchat were created to make it safer to get away with. It’s not something I’ve ever participated in, though. Mostly because I have an ex that was a hacker. I know very well what can be done. That doesn’t mean I’m going to stand on my high horse and judge conscenting adults that do it. This idea that he’s using his fame to his advantage...so fucking what! Does every rock star that fucks groupies backstage deserve to be seen as villains? These women chose to send the pics. He didn’t make them do it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> Also, he criticized What Culture for not being diverse enough then goes onto start a company entirely comprised of white dudes


It's not a "white guy" thing. They're the "triple-A" talent from whatculture. You don't start WCW Nitro and not go after Hogan, Hart and Savage. Who knows what C5 will look like. Yeah, Adam, Adam, Jack, Ross and Driver, are white guys, but who knows who all will be involved in time.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> And also I don't like that those girls blame their mental health for their own mistake. They try to act as weak and victims. Same time society says that girls should be viewed as powerful individuals. I don't see men blame their dic pics on mental health etc. Girls are weak in this regard. Simply their boob game was not good enough. That is the nature of the beast. You cannot anymore take back everything and blame it on mental health. You sent a pic and got caught simple as that. Mistake made. Don't blame Blampied.


I hate how spot on this post is. We all need to realize this is a huge problem and stop letting this behavior continue. Women are NOT weak! Stop letting them get over on you by playing those mind games


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> It's not a "white guy" thing. They're the "triple-A" talent from whatculture. You don't start WCW Nitro and not go after Hogan, Hart and Savage. Who knows what C5 will look like. Yeah, Adam, Adam, Jack, Ross and Driver, are white guys, but who knows who all will be involved in time.


Look, I don't care who he hires at his website I honestly don't but you can't criticize a company for not being "diverse enough", then go ahead and create an entire company with just white dudes, the exact same thing he was complaining about. He had a chance to put his money where his mouth is...and failed. Ironically, he complained during a discussion about womens portrayals in video games , but like I said he's a hypocrite.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Look, I don't care who he hires at his website I honestly don't but you can't criticize a company for not being "diverse enough", then go ahead and create an entire company with just white dudes, the exact same thing he was complaining about. He had a chance to put his money where his mouth is...and failed. Ironically, he complained during a discussion about womens portrayals in video games , but like I said he's a hypocrite.


those are just the founders, wait to see who he hires first. If he justs hires white males then you can tear into him, but he has not even starting hiring his staff yet.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks Blampied sounds like British slang for taking a shit? As in, "Adam just _blampied_ all over his relationship and public persona."


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Blampied sounds like British slang for taking a shit? As in, "Adam just _blampied_ all over his relationship and public persona."


I get that he cheated, but are we really at a point that we have to trash his family name? :red


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I get that he cheated, but are we really at a point that we have to trash his family name? :red


Lol I don't give a fuck about him cheating or his hypocrisy, I just think he has a funny sounding last name.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*It's a dame shame he developed this sort of attitude. It's good he admitted his problem now rather than let it ride and make it worse for himself. Still a terrible thing what he did, and I just hope he at least betters himself.*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I hate how spot on this post is. We all need to realize this is a huge problem and stop letting this behavior continue. Women are NOT weak! Stop letting them get over on you by playing those mind games


Exactly.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's always fun to see sanctimonious pricks exposed for who they really are. Nonetheless it's a pathetic sight to see that weak-minded woman acting like she's somehow a victim. Even worse to see morons coddling her. Nobody was forced to do anything.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

He was being a man and she was horny. Nobody force anything. 

I hate this 2017 weak,sensitive social media world we live in.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

This guy sucks. 

The only person I actually like from What Culture is Simon. Adam is the epitome of the type of SJW internet smarks I can't stand. I don't even give a shit about the cheating thing, but just lol @ being this feminist SJW hypocrite and then exposed for being a pervy creep. Honesty thought the guy was gay.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well good on him for realizing he has a problem and look to fixing it.


Lol he isn't going to fix it, he'll be single and do it anyways


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

His male feminist/holier than thou attitude always seemed suspect so hearing this doesn't really surprise me tbh but it's also not as bad as people are making it out to be. IDK :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

He was a dick for cheating on his girlfriend and only apologizing for this after he got caught out. That apology of his seemed so insincere and screamed of "I was forced to do this".

But on the other hand, these girls are making way too big of a deal out of this. Especially one I saw on Twitter who admitted she sent a boob pic to him willingly. It's literally not hard to say "no more boobs for you Mr Blampied" and block his ass lol. He was NOT forcing them to send nudes to him, he prob was douchey about it but they could have just told him to fuck off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He was just expressing his biological imperative to spread his seed, whoever the fuck he is. :draper2


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't understand why any female with an ounce of intelligence would do anything with this guy, he's not good looking and a creep. 

Also hilarious he admits this because I believe he is an outspoken Feminist.

Love people like this.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

None of this effects his ability to do his job as a analyst and commentator for the wrestling business.

There are plenty of women in the wrestling business who cheat and are not considered pariahs like feminists expect him to be, such as Lita, Melina, etc.... The only reason this is such as big deal, especially to feminists, is because he's a man. If he were a woman, or it were his gf cheating, and not him, this story wouldn't have even been reported most likely.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

Daggdag said:


> If he were a woman, or it were his gf cheating, and not him, this story wouldn't have even been reported most likely.


This story would have gotten less attention if he hadn't been lecturing others about feminism in the past. So this situation is perfect opportunity for lots of people to get back at him.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Look at the chick that exposed him. Props to him for not raising his standards because he's an 'internet celebrity now'


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Who the fuck is Adam blampied


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

volde said:


> This story would have gotten less attention if he hadn't been lecturing others about feminism in the past. So this situation is perfect opportunity for lots of people to get back at him.


Statistics show that outspoken feminists cheat on their spouses at a pretty high rate. About 89% of married women who hold strong feminist views cheat on their spouses. Then they get mad when a guy does it. That's the thing about feminism. It's not about equality or rights. It's about women getting to play both sides. They want to preach to men about their behavior, and get a pass for that same behavior. That is why the vast majority of feminists have a double standard when it comes to this type of behavior. They will defend a woman cheating and attack a man for it.


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Have people run out of actual things to be upset/fauxfended about now? :eyeroll2


If someone asks a (supposed) adult for a pic and they do it, that shit is on the person that presses the send button.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Badshah e Hind said:


> hypocrisy exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He loves women so much we wants to marry all of them.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't understand the supposed contradiction between him being a feminist and him fucking a lot of chicks or asking for nudes. Feminism is supposed to be about equality, if it's okay for women to be promiscuous now and we aren't supposed to slut shame them, then equality would dictate the same go for him, no? Besides as I understand it all the women are adults and willing participants, right? Feminism dictates women are independent and don't need to be coddled or protected, so where are the victims in this story besides his girlfriend who he presumably betrayed? Weren't the women using him as much as he was using them? They were aware he had a girlfriend, him lying about being in an open relationship doesn't really change the nature of their interactions, they were always intended to lead to casual sex encounters.

Is using your dick now considered anti-feminist? Is having casual sex or receiving nudes from women somehow considered "using" them? Doesn't that take all responsibility away from women, isn't that more anti-feminist than sleeping around?


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't understand the supposed contradiction between him being a feminist and him fucking a lot of chicks or asking for nudes. Feminism is supposed to be about equality, if it's okay for women to be promiscuous now and we aren't supposed to slut shame them, then equality would dictate the same go for him, no? Besides as I understand it all the women are adults and willing participants, right? Feminism dictates women are independent and don't need to be coddled or protected, so where are the victims in this story besides his girlfriend who he presumably betrayed? Weren't the women using him as much as he was using them? They were aware he had a girlfriend, him lying about being in an open relationship doesn't really change the nature of their interactions, they were always intended to lead to casual sex encounters.
> 
> Is using your dick now considered anti-feminist? Is having casual sex or receiving nudes from women somehow considered "using" them? Doesn't that take all responsibility away from women, isn't that more anti-feminist than sleeping around?


Like, I said in an earlier post, feminism is about creating double standards...

If a man cheats, he's a creap. If a woman does it, she's exercising her rights as a woman.

If a woman fucks a lot of different men, she's empowering herself If a man does it, he's exploiting women. 

If a man beats on a woman, he's a monster. If a woman does it, it's no big deal. But, if a man defends himself against an unprovoked attack by a woman, he's again,a monster. 

Feminists do not equal rights. They want special rights. They want all the benefits of equality without equal responsibility.





Look at any situation where someone cheats on someone and it becomes a public affair. If the cheater is a man, feminists blame him and call him an asshole. if the cheater is a woman, they blame the man, and claim that it's his fault for not "givng her what she needed".


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> Who the fuck is Adam blampied


A male feminist ****** who doesn't follow his own nonsense. :x


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> A male feminist ****** who doesn't follow his own nonsense. :x


See my post above.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

What Just Happened!!!


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

STALKER said:


> What Just Happened!!!


"I'm Ben/Simon from WhatCulture, and this is 10 Things WhatCulture wants you to forget about Adam Blampied."

In all seriousness...yeah I have no opinion. I just wanted to make the joke.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

This apology is such bullshit. I'm not an SJW by any means, but guys who do this are just dirtbags. Rather than a short apology and point blank saying he fucked up, he still tries to pander to females IMO. "Rather than being a feminist and an ally, I have been selfish and misogynistic" . Going behind your girlfriends back to get nudes from rats doesn't make you a misogynist. It just makes you an asshole. 

I didn't read the thread but I also want to point out that his "apology" starts with a plug.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> A male feminist ****** who doesn't follow his own nonsense. :x


Sounds like a delightful human being


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

You are (probably, you never know what they hide) a good decent person.
You turned your hobby into your job, something most people dream off.

But the most popular guy on your team fucks it up and youre fucked no matter if he stays or leaves.

I hate when something like that happens.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Sex Harassment cases are running wild lately aren't they


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Isn't that what a male feminist is?


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

He's no longer with Cultaholic. 










https://twitter.com/Cultaholic/status/923929669858136065


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Shit, that was fast. Who do they have who can be as effective an on-screen personality as him? Pacciti's okay, but Jack's got the personality of a used condom, and Ross doesn't even strike me as a genuine wrestling fan.
I don't really fancy the chances of this new channel.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Man what a weird couple of months in this portion of wrestling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

His own friends fired him for cheating lmao, this and the Kinda Funny situation with Colin just shows how spineless these social media companies are. That shit would have blew over so quick. They just fired one of their own to appease folk who are fake outraged and highly likely to not even be supporters of their product in the 1st place


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I never even knew that many people knew who Blampied was until I was looking at Twitter for news on Signore. Apparently his name got around outside the wrestling circles really fast with that news. And A Lot of argument about people defending him because he didn't actually touch anyone or force anyone to do anything.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Unless any of the girls he asked nude of were underage I don't see anything he did wrong apart from what he did to his girlfriend.

If someone asks you for a nude, it's pretty easy not to send one. So to say he took advantage of you because you were drunk or having mental health/self-esteem issues is a cop out.

He didn't steal the pictures, or force the women to remove their clothes and take the pictures himself.

Now I've never asked a women for nudes, I've been sent them by ex-girlfriends but I never once asked for them, but I'd guess a good portion of men have asked for them at one point. Does that make you a sexual predator? No.

Again the only shitty thing he did was lie about his relationship with his girlfriend, but that is between them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone see the irony in this video now lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone see the irony in this video now lol


He was caught.....with his pants down!










Why the fuck did they fire him? He pulled a dick move but to fire him was uncalled for. I'm getting real tired of this "X amout of tweets and someone loses their job" bullshit. He didn't pull a Weinstein or a Signore. He was just being a dick, no need for the axe.

Now if they left him off for a "30 day suspension" period like WWE, I'd have been more than fine with that.


----------



## Destino (Oct 27, 2017)

Boy, there is a pretty rough pattern with these so-called male feminist allies getting caught or coming out as creeps and the like at the moment.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why the fuck did they fire him? He pulled a dick move but to fire him was uncalled for. I'm getting real tired of this "X amout of tweets and someone loses their job" bullshit. He didn't pull a Weinstein or a Signore. He was just being a dick, no need for the axe.


Probably other people in the company are also male feminists and thought that by firing someone they'll get some SJW points.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

ARKphoenix said:


> He's no longer with Cultaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow firing him is a bit extreme. I don't think he deserved that, maybe a month or two long leave of absence would've worked better.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

Technically Blampied is a dick, not a predator, but this whole "public apology" shit disgusts me because it shifts the narrative to be about them and how brave they are, deflecting away from the reality of the shitty things they did which shouldn't be forgotten. 

But in terms of Blampied getting fired, that shit is hilarious. He is basically the star of that new company, what do they hope to achieve without him?


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

He's a cheater...but no predator...fuck them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pizzamorg said:


> ....this whole "public apology" shit disgusts me because it shifts the narrative to be about them and how brave they are, deflecting away from the reality of the shitty things they did which shouldn't be forgotten.
> 
> But in terms of Blampied getting fired, that shit is hilarious. He is basically the star of that new company, what do they hope to achieve without him?


I still don't see how these chicks are victims. He asked, he didn't force. They chose, they weren't forced. But I agree, they still accepted the invitation knowing he had a girlfriend.

As far as personalities and popularity goes, King Ross rivaled Adam as proved by him getting the fan vote over Blampied. They both even reference it in their videos and take shots at each other.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I still don't see how these chicks are victims. He asked, he didn't force. They chose, they weren't forced. But I agree, they still accepted the invitation knowing he had a girlfriend.
> 
> As far as personalities and popularity goes, King Ross rivaled Adam as proved by him getting the fan vote over Blampied. They both even reference it in their videos and take shots at each other.


It depends. People say mental health is a copout and maybe for some it is but for all we know she might have been vulnerable and Blampied was deliberately picking out vulnerable women to put this pressure on. If that was the case, it is different in my mind to him just sending "Send nudes" to every woman in his follower list. 

You really thing King Ross can sustain this new venture?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pizzamorg said:


> You really thing King Ross can sustain this new venture?


No. And Ross is my favorite. I think it needs to be a group effort. Yes, Ross and Blampied are more popular than Adam P., Jack, Simon, Jules and Ben, but it did feel like a bunch of friends hanging out when they interacted. They were/are fans having fun, so I had fun with them, despite me not following WWE.

But who knows. Ross is the guy who moved the most merch at WhatCulture and created most of the memes. "It's John O'clock" was a chant that fans started because of Ross. Not to mention most all the signs and posters were Ross related. "KIIIIINNNNG" "Loyal Subject" "WTF" etc are all Ross.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

He's a grade A moron, a c*nt, and a piece of shit.

But he's not a sexual predator.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So basically this ni99a got fired for cheating on his girlfriend. Wow, what a world we live in.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks like a prick, sounds like a prick, now revealed to be a prick.

Hopefully that's the end of him in the British Wrestling business.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Seriously who is he ?


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

From the evidence that has been presented, Adam is a dick. Is he a sexual predator? No he is not. The man never offered any perks. He 
never came to them under the false pretense of the discussion being about business. He never made any threats. He went into this went the intent of it being a normal conversation between a male and a female. I don't get how he used his power to influence someone when he offered nothing. I don't get how he force someone when you could've said no or blocked him. I don't get how he manipulated you when he was upfront about what he wanted. All parties sent the pictures knowing he had a gf. Adam is a dickhead but not a sexual predator. He doesn't deserve to be fired but I understand this is just in case anything worse comes to light. He still owns 25% of the company which is a large share. I believe once everything dies down he will be back


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> See my post above.


I agree with most of your points, I don't buy into third wave Feminism nor think anyone is beholden to anyone. That still doesn't change the fact he also shamed people for what he's done and creeped on girls and used his shitty celeb status as a way to further exploit his ability to cheat.

I don't think he should have been fired, I do wish this would have made him shut up with his holier than thou shtick. He really should have let his girl go and just dicked anyone he could instead of pretending to be something he's not.

Had he not been such a vocal virtue signaling piece of crap he probably would have kept his job. Being an asshole is far better than being a hypocrite.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Stupid move to fire him. He's a pathetic piece of shit but he's a good host for wrestling based YouTube promotions. I watched a lot of WhatCulture's stuff and it always seemed pretty obvious to me that most of the guys on there were pretty up themselves, it never bothered me, as long as they produce funny or interesting content I don't give a fuck.

Now that he's been fired who is really happy? He's not because he can't work any more. His company's not happy because they've lost one of their most popular personalities. The general public who know who he is aren't happy because most of them liked his videos and now he's not producing any.

The only people who this benefits are embittered women who sent a man in a relationship nude pictures and won't take responsibility for their own actions. "He said his girlfriend would be fine with it" and you believed him?! I don't see why their wishes should come before those of everyone else involved.


----------



## The Gentleman (May 3, 2016)

Mother always warned me about beautiful men with beautiful teeth.....

Joking aside, I have no sympathy for the man. If it's not his actions that rile me, it's his blatant hypocrisy.

All this PC SJW male feminist* crap he spouted was annoying enough, but for him to go against it and do what he did to a girl who was clearly naiive, has made me lose all respect for him.

*- Nothing wring with male feminism as such, but when it's used as a way to come across as a 'nice guy' and seduce women then there lies the problem.

But then on the other hand, you have the naiive girl who should have had the common sense to block him when she knew something was up.

She has my sympathy but at the same time she should've known what she was getting into.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Holy shit, they look like someone just killed their dog. The sheer desperation from the remaining members of Cultaholic is almost tangible. Not only was Blampied their meal ticket, but I still get the impression that he was most likely the only actual wrestling fan of the bunch.

My prediction? A year from now, a lot of the people in this video will have gradually drifted away from the channel. They don't have the personality or the passion to sustain the channel, just look at how they carry themselves, they _know_ Blampied's completely fucked their chances of making this thing work.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

So Adam posted an update. This situation is really overblown at this point. The man didn't need to seek a therapist or lose his job. Immediately went to the "victims page to see if "forgiveness" was given and this is what she had to say.

_Good morning, I’m still angry, @adamtheBlampied still deserves to suffer and making an “update” video a month later is the opposite of atonement

You’re not sorry. You don’t want to make amends. You want attention. You might have said the opposite, but you obviously want back in Cultaholic eventually, so having people begging for you to come back benefits you. Reminding them that you’re around serves your agenda.

“You have more issues than Adam himself” that’s right, I do, I have multiple genuine, diagnosed mental illnesses, and he’s using “sex addiction” as an excuse for predatory behaviour

I was just trying to live my life and sort out my own problems and then he pops up again, and all his grimy little supporters crawled out of the woodwork
I’ll leave him in peace when he leaves me in peace

But you’re so right, I totally “pounced” on this poor, innocent man struggling with sex addiction, he’s obviously the real victim and I’m the villain in this situation_

Pardon my french, but this b***ch has a victim complex. It's pretty evident at this point with some of the tweets I quoted. She is acting as if you can't ignore someone online or ignore stuff related to them.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

He shaved his head :lmao


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

ForYourOwnGood said:


> Holy shit, they look like someone just killed their dog. The sheer desperation from the remaining members of Cultaholic is almost tangible. Not only was Blampied their meal ticket, but I still get the impression that he was most likely the only actual wrestling fan of the bunch.
> 
> My prediction? A year from now, a lot of the people in this video will have gradually drifted away from the channel. They don't have the personality or the passion to sustain the channel, just look at how they carry themselves, they _know_ Blampied's completely fucked their chances of making this thing work.


Only the bald guy that works out has any persona, the rest suck. Adam wouldn't have been so bad if he wasn't such a preachy dick, he has nobody but to blame but himself. Had he not jumped on some virtue signaling bandwagon nobody would have cared but he did and he got burned. 

Practice what you preach or get fucked, it's really that simple.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> He shaved his head :lmao


Other Adam did too and his eyebrows.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

is he a pro wrestler? never heard of him


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

thelaughingman said:


> Other Adam did too and his eyebrows.:laugh::laugh:


He did it for a bet, Blampied did it because he got caught creeping on twitter :lmao


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So he was fired for cheating on his girl and doing what most men with any level of fame do? Getting as much sex as he can? Sex he most likely wasn't able to get prior to being a YouTube personality? Not seeing why this is a big deal; but at the same time Britain is like a lot of western countries infected with loony leftist nut jobs and their false sense of moral superiority. It never fails because that same false sense of superiority always ends up biting then in the ass in the end. 

The same is happening in Hollywood with all the sexual harassment and rape allegations. Which shouldn't have been a surprised to anyone since Hollywood has always been ran by sexual deviants.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

He got saaaaaaaalty on twitter because people were apparently giving his X and the girls a hard time after he posted that video, what a twisted little situation. The stupidest part of it all is, if the chap had just laid low till probably Marchish, just started doing some low key youtube vids, and posting about mundane things on twitter for a few months it probably would have been behind him, as much as it could have been. Dropping a buzzing toy back in a hornets nest so soon was not constructive.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Guys like Ric Flair, with fame, fortune, and a huge ego to boost all abused their positions of power to have intercourse with women literally all the time. Hell, even guys like Bret Hart have written about how they've cheated countless of times on their partners in the past. Yet people love them. However, when it comes to Adam Blampied asking for pictures and basically trying to do the same thing as those mentioned, it's a whole different story.

I watched the video and feel like it's a genuine attempt to fight a sex addiction, as well as improve himself as a human being. Granted, he should just take himself away online for a few months, until it all blows over. Nothing but negative shite there at times. Continue doing what he's doing, which is fighting an addiction, learning to be a better person, and trying to get himself into a good space of mind. Best of luck to him.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Jesus Christ, what a pathetic hissy fit from Blampied there. You know what it reminds me of? One of those scuzzy televangelists getting found out for being a fraud and then putting on the crocodile tears and blaming the Devil or some shit. This whole thing is embarrassing, and more so because it was so easily avoided. I mean, do people not think? Do they lack the basic critical skills to see how their actions can boomerang and thwack them right in their fucking face?

Even if you're an internet celeb, with no real fame, you have to realise that every skeleton in your closet is eventually going to come out in a big fucking conga line. So spare me the self pity, because none of this had to happen if he had a brain in his head.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Ho Ho Hogan said:


> Guys like Ric Flair, with fame, fortune, and a huge ego to boost all abused their positions of power to have intercourse with women literally all the time. Hell, even guys like Bret Hart have written about how they've cheated countless of times on their partners in the past. Yet people love them. However, when it comes to Adam Blampied asking for pictures and basically trying to do the same thing as those mentioned, it's a whole different story.
> 
> I watched the video and feel like it's a genuine attempt to fight a sex addiction, as well as improve himself as a human being. Granted, he should just take himself away online for a few months, until it all blows over. Nothing but negative shite there at times. Continue doing what he's doing, which is fighting an addiction, learning to be a better person, and trying to get himself into a good space of mind. Best of luck to him.


Flair and guys like him never pretended to be champions of women's issues etc. There's a difference between being a guy who sleeps around a lot and a guy who pretends to be something he's not and does the same thing.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> Flair and guys like him never pretended to be champions of women's issues etc. There's a difference between being a guy who sleeps around a lot and a guy who pretends to be something he's not and does the same thing.


Yep. Absolutely right. This is what instantly came to mind watching Blampied's video.




These people make a big public spectacle of their convictions, to the point that when they prove themselves to be human with human flaws, they have to make these humiliating climbdowns.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

What a fucking wet wipe


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> Flair and guys like him never pretended to be champions of women's issues etc. There's a difference between being a guy who sleeps around a lot and a guy who pretends to be something he's not and does the same thing.


Ah, now I get the hate :lol he is guilty as charged in that case. However, I still wish him the best in recovery, and hope he can come out the other side with less-ego too.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

blampied is an absolute fucking joke.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Poor plumpy, these male feminist champions are all falling apart.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*12 post on the whatlculture guy? I guess they're pretty well known, huh*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He fucked up. Got caught. Got punished. I still think firing him was way too extreme, but I guess they didn't want angry tweets and dislikes out of the gate. I can deal with that.

But now Adam pulls this shit. Shut the hell up, wait till after New Years, then have them welcome you back into the fold. Don't parade around with a shaved head and "enlightenment" videos. Just have Cultaholic post a video about your return and how things will be professional. That's all. It's not like Adam is Kevin Spacey or George Takei raping boys. He cheated on his girlfriend. He's not a criminal.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

So what is the moral of the story? You can't ask for tit pics if you do youtube videos?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Self-described male feminist turns out to be a sneaky sex pest. This cliché that's popped up in the last couple of years might be the most accurate ever conceived.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> So what is the moral of the story? You can't ask for tit pics if you do youtube videos?


No. The moral is, you can't have a girlfriend and be a "preachy male feminist" THEN ask for nudes. It makes you a hypocrite....


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

It sounds like he's joined a cult.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*WhatCulture Drama*

May be a little off topic but I didn't want to start a new thread on WhatCulture happenings. It seems that even more of the guys have left and have taken another chunk of the WC fanbase with them. 1 video and they already have 6.8 thousand subs.






And as for Cultaholic, they seem to have done great for themselves despite not having Blampied in their corner. They still move merch and as predicted, Ross can still get fans to make signs and even get wrestlers to retweet him. #RusevDay. It's been really cool to watch Cultaholic grow and expand recently and here's hoping it keeps getting better for them.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

He could've come back to Cultaholics without a problem. 
So I didn't watch the whole video before posting, I've finished now. Glad he is off this whole self-pity parade and come to some realization he did nothing wrong. Also, liked the little shots at the end where he said you could block him if you don't like him or want to see him.
Welp this is the end probably


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shane I enjoyed his booking stuff and videos. However as long as he is happy that is good to hear


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

thelaughingman said:


> Welp this is the end probably


Well this doesn't quell me on the idea that he's gonna kill himself.

Dear God this truly small issue shouldn't have been a real issue and ruined this guy's life. Pew Die Pie can drop N-bombs and still be a big star. Still pisses me off that a guy as talented as Blamp is ruined by something like this.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't think the cheating was what ruined him. His holier than thou attitude is though.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

ellieg96 said:


> He's only admitting this now because he would have been outed otherwise. A shame really, I used to like him on WhatCulture and looked forward to this new project, but can't look at him the same as a presenter


I don't really care. His private life is private, and I choose not to judge. His sex life doesn't really change his ability to do his job. 

Also, most of the feminists who condemn him do so while at the same time cheering for people like Lita and Melina who cheated several times. Melina literally slept her way to the top. She cheated on John Morrison with the likes of Batista, John Cena, basically anyone she knew had sway backstage. 
They only get offended when a man does it apparently. They are hypocrites who judge based more on gender than on character.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

WHAT. A. CUNT.

Okay, so he's a big Wrestling YouTuber. He owes all his success to his fans who watched his videos. When he get outed as a sleazebag, he turns on those same people and tells them he doesn't want their support because they had the gall to actually defend him. He shaves his head, like he's just joined the fucking Manson family, and starts lecturing everyone else about _their_ behaviour. And now he's leaving forever...again. Not coming back to YouTube to give his fans what they want. No, he's fucking off for good this time.


...But he has a book to shill. A book he's shilling to the same people he told to fuck off, and is abandoning because of his little hissy fit. If he wants to go, then go. But don't pretend to give a shit about wrestling or wrestling fans just to make some money. Fucking carny.


----------

